# Gentle prep tastes of Nothing!



## OppOnn

I just had my colonoscopy and endoscopy prep last night. The best yet. Thought I'd post on it since so many are suffering with awful foul- tasting preps, like toilet cleaners!Miralax tastes of NOTHING and was very gentle. I was pretty active thru the evening. I only had to get up once in the night. Finished by morning. And I feel good after the procedures too. Don't even have to lay down. Here I am writing to you!Here's the details because Miralax, which my GI has only recommended for his patients for some 2 years now, is dispensed by most pharmacists as a laxative,it is not used as much for prep purposes and most GIs don't seem to know about i for a prep. Which shows a huge lack of knowledge on their part because we patients have been suffering. And this is the answer.Miralax Polyethlene Glycol 3350, NF Powder for Solution. 255 mgs. Made by Braintree Laboratories Inc. i n Braintree, MA 02185.You mix the whole powder contents with 64 ozs of water, or juices or lemonade. I used just water and refrigerated it.My procedure was scheduled for 8 am but I didn't have it until nearer 9.30 am! I started the prep at 5.00 pm, drinking one glass every 15 to 20 minutes. I threw away the last glass worth!At 7 pm, I took 2 x Dulcolax Tablets.My GI said it is important to take them too even if you feel you don't need them.I didn't know I was going to have a colonoscopy until 10 am the day before, but I did my usualfood thing in a bit of rush but it worked out fine. (I usually eat less for 2 or 3 days before.)I got some boiled lemon candies with sugar to suck on, a lemon and a lime jelly, a popsicle, which I didn't have, and Mr. O concocted home-made chicken soup so I had the broth before for lunch and an early dinner (at 4.30 pm) and had for lunch today after the procedures with cut up chicken. Tonight I might have some whole chicken and noodles or rice in it.O


----------



## 19600

Hi,Before my colonoscopy in Aug.,I read a previous post of yours about the Miralax. It gave me hope..Anyway, the prep was gentle and wonderful. I too, had to take 4 Ducolax pills. The Miralax, mixed in 64 oz of Gatorade tasted only like lemonade Gatorade. It was a breeze, as was the procedure the next day. Oh those drugs...I was asleep with Propofol and had the best sleep in months.I was sorry to be waken up so fast.Glad your experience was a good one as well. Be well..


----------



## OppOnn

ginger - so pleased you also had a good experience. And thanks for telling me. Interesting, I can't take Gatorade, too much sugar, once delayed a food poisoning bout of d. by days.I feel so good now, the next day, too - all clean and fresh. One good thing about the prep results!O


----------



## 14416

I liked the Miralax/Dulcolax prep in that the Miralax really didn't taste at all.However, I woke up like 4 times... went like 5-6 times once I got to the hospital before my procedure, and was messed up for at least 2 weeks after the procedure.It wasn't my normal IBS diarrhea.This was definitely due to the laxative I had taken.The hospital said it is common among patients since an extreme amount of laxatives is taken at one time and it takes some patients much longer to regulate once again.... weeks even.And yes... I was the unfortunate one, whom had 2 weeks of hell after this prep.I don't think I'll do this prep if I ever get another colonoscopy. Thought I'd post so people could see a positive and negative experience with this prep.


----------



## OppOnn

So sorry you had problems with the Miralax. Tell me, did you take the 2 Ducolax tablets as well? Because the first time I took the Miralax and Ducolax, I was up all night long going, and in the morning, and I was clear from 7.30 pm the night before.I asked the doctor this time if I could do without the Ducolax, and he said no, it is important you take those too.I also threw away the last glass of the Miralax/water mix! And I only woke up once in the night. Guess we are all different.O


----------



## 14416

I actually took 4 of the ducolax pills and the hole shabang worth of Miralax.It really was quite an awful experience.Not to mention the fact I woke up in the middle of the procedure screaming in pain.... which SUCKED. it was like, being aware of the pain, but not being able to move your body at all.. all i wanted to do was slide that dang tube outta my intestine, but i couldn't! such a weird experience!


----------



## 22907

Adding my colonoscopy experience....I was mostly worried about the anesthesia--having never been "put out". That turned out to be the least of my problems. My prep went fine; I did not feel depleted--must have electrolytes in it. Hate needles so when they put in my IV I immediately felt sick and faint. Told the Dr. to give me as little drug as possible. Well, once into the procedure he spoke to me several times and if I answered he gave me more juice--I could feel it because it burned when it went in. Could feel the tube when I woke up but it did not hurt; I just knew something was there. Felt fine afterward--hungry! But the next three days had lots of pain and discomfort. Had the procedure on Friday, went back to the Dr. on Tuesday since I felt so bad for xrays and bloodwork to make sure I was ok. Nothing was wrong, I just had a hard recovery. Turns out I have an extra foot of intestine--not what I need in my small body! I would definitely not skimp on the anesthesia next time; in fact I'd like a week's worth. Everyone else I know who has had this was fine the next day--I missed 3 days of work even though I scheduled my procedure for a Friday. Anyone else out there find out they had extra colon????


----------



## OppOnn

I loved being knocked out. As I said, I didn't even know I had had an endoscopy, didn't even feel my lipstick being wiped off (yes, I wore a little makeup to make myself feel better!!) Next time, I hope you both have better experiences.4 Ducolax maybe was too many. I only had 2. O


----------



## 20025

My turn. I had my first colonoscopy 2 wks. ago. My doctor ordered the 4 Dulcolax, taken the Wed. before the Fri. procedure, taken in the morn. Then on Thurs, I had that totally horrible Phosphosoda. Like someone else said, it is very difficult to put down. They took theirs at 1/2 the morn of the procedure. Not my doc's orders. It was ordered to be taken 1/2 at 4 pm on Thurs,(day before)and the other 1/2 at 9 pm. I managed to get the first half down at 4, but at 8:30, 30 min earlier than ordered, I decided to get it over with, so I sat down with it mixed in diet sprite, I swallowed a mouthful, then paused and shuddered, then repeated the swallow and shudder and pause, then one more time-- at this point-- it kicked in! I ran to the BR, but couldn't even make it. For once, I was GLAD to be wearin panties with a thick sewn-in pad for incontinence...half that large area was filled, but it saved me alot of cleanup, floors, legs, etc. I thought it over and decided NOT to finish the remaining med, which I estimate to be 1/3 of that second half. For those unfamiliar with this phosphosoda, the size you are splitting in half is a total of 3 oz. Very nasty.When I knew I just could not go another swallow, I poured it down the drain. The next hr or so, I went a few times. During the nite, I only woke up to go once. (I had been pretty concerned about losing my sleep







) Well, I got a shock when the nurse asked me if I took all of the prescribed prep med. Oops, I forgot one thing, this doctor had me taking one glas of the Miralax (taste fine,no problem) every day for a full week before the procedure. When the nurse asked if I had taken it all, I told her the truth. The shock was: the doctor MIGHT not do it. HE is firm about this. THAT is when I became upset, and just about to cry, knowing I would never go thru THAT prep again. To cover my azz, she chose to give me an enema, which surprisingly did not hurt or make me want to go all over her. Not much but clear came out, which made the nurse (and me) very happy.The reason why the doc MIGHT not do it is this: It is like going into a tunnel, with a weak light or no light. A waste of everyone's time. They knocked me OUT, tho I don't know with what-- but will be finding out tomorrow when I return to his office for follow-up. I felt nothing. After reading the bad experiences here, I will thank him tomorrow for doing it right. No more phosphosoda for me, and I WILL tell him, I just cannot get it down. Everything OppOnn says about Miralax is true for me. Hope this helps someone. texas terri


----------



## 14032

OppOnnI called my doc about changing to Miralax for my mid November scope. The nurse told me that since my problem was diarrhea (I never have constipation), Miralax was not recommended. I did not pursue futher.Ever heard of this?


----------



## 20745

I love the miralax and ducolax I already take miralax every day I switched GI docs last year before that I had to drink a gallon of some horrible tating #### and then do ducolax and fleets I was alsways so sick I spend days afterward in bed I am due for one and since my GI doc already uses the miralax I hope its a a goI am in Calf A lot of docs have you drink that go lightly junk and last year my husband had to swallow 44 pills that was hardThanksfor the good wordsKAren


----------



## OppOnn

I still can't fathom why GI doctors don't recommend Miralax - and whypatients who have read my posts and what others say about it, don't ask for Miralax.I sometimes think the whole world doesn't know or doesn't listen/read,including lots of people on these forums!!!O


----------



## 22943

Well, this post gives me a little bit of hope. I'm supposed to take that miralax stuff for my procedure early next month. Normally I can't drink meds, but I like lemonade gatorade, so I guess I'll mix it in with that.


----------



## 20745

How much miralax do you need to drink for a colonoscopy?KAren


----------



## 17729

*OopOnn* glad to hear that the Miralax prep was pretty easy. I have a colonoscopy on Thursday and this will be my first time using the Miralax prep method.Also, in response to *kkaren*'s question, my doctor said it would be a 255-gram bottle mixed with 64 oz. of any flavor Gatorade except red. I like orange gatorade so hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Guest

I see most of you are getting Miralax and dulcolax tabs for a prep. Only the fleets phospho soda and milkshakes are listed on my prep sheet. Plus the other liquids as soda, gatorade etc. I hope the phospho soda is enough, I know the milkshakes will contribute to the clean out. I mix the phospho soda with cold pepsi. Char


----------



## OppOnn

Bumpbecause everyone should know about Miralax/Ducolax prep, which is gentle and tastes of nothing.I just want to add that I had d. and although Miralax is often given to people who are constipated, it works - with the 2 Ducolax tablets - for a colonoscopy. GIs who don't know aboutMiralax just don't know. I always want to ask them and their nurses if they have had a colonoscopy themselves. Few have....If they had, they wouldn't be such sadists as to recommend all those foul-tasting harsh preps to their patients.Be strong, question your GI, don't just accept everything they say. Research, knowledge is power.O


----------



## 14704

I was instructed to mix the Miralax with Gatorade. I did so, not knowing I had an option, and it was awful! I barely kept it down. Then I woke up several times during the procedure, to much pain and, ultimately, they could not quite reach as far as they would have liked. This, coupled with the fact that they found two small polyps means I will have to have the test repeated in 1 year. Argh! This is the second colonoscopy I've had and I woke up during both of them, not completely, but enough to be quite vocal and uncooperative, apparently.


----------



## OppOnn

Cav: so sorry you had such a hard time. I have a few observations.1. For me, I can't take Gatorade. It is full of sugar. And sugar is my worst enemy. Taking it prolonged my d after food poisoning for a few days once, and I've stayed away from it ever since. I took my Miralax neat. Sucked on a candy after, but that was it. It tasted of nothing.2.You don't mention taking any Ducolax. My GI told me that it doesn't work withut Ducolax tablets.3. Did your GI give you any medication before the procedure to put you out a little? I hadDemerol years ago, and I don't know what the last 2 times but I was out of it, except not completely. Very nicely relaxed. 4. I was very positive before the procedure and didn't suffer at all. In fact, I walked home after the last but one and could have for the last one, except it was too far away. But I did work thru the day after the last one, albeit at home.Of course, I trusted my GI doctor. #5. The best by far. A very understanding and caring human being, which not all GIs are.I hope your next one will be as mine...O


----------



## ManualShift

I had 2 Zelnorm tablets at 5PM before the Miralax at 6PM. It worked way too good. Tasted fine though.


----------



## OppOnn

I had my Ducolax tablets after the Miralax, not before. The formula I posted worked for me, twice. Once when I ate v. lightly for a few days before and once when I had the procedure the next day, so had not prepared in advance. O


----------

